# service manual. HELP



## BRizzleSentra (Jan 23, 2005)

can anyone tell me how much a factory service manual for my 2002 sentra will run me? and where can i get it?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

factory service manuals can be purchased from your dealer, and they are quite expensive.

what pages do you need?


----------



## BRizzleSentra (Jan 23, 2005)

i want the whole thing. i just want a hella comprehensive guide aboot my car from nissan themselves. not to mention, the haynes manual for 2002 isn't out yet. :-(


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't expect a haynes manual, lol.

well, the dealer sells them, and they're hella expensive. I don't know of any people's websites that have the 02-03 sentra FSM online. and don't let anyone tell you the 00-01 FSM is the same as the 02-03 (it's not)


----------



## BRizzleSentra (Jan 23, 2005)

haynes isn't planning to release one?


----------



## BRizzleSentra (Jan 23, 2005)

dammit.

i found a service manual on cd on ebay for like $20.00. you think it would be any good?


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

Think the FSM for that car is going for around $200 from Nissan


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

how fast is your internet?


----------



## BRizzleSentra (Jan 23, 2005)

NickZac said:


> how fast is your internet?


56k...damn, i hate dial-up


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

lol nvm then...i think buying it is your best route.


----------



## initial V (Aug 11, 2004)

*where's the online manual?*

are their links for online manuals (2003 Sentra SE-R)?
i got ISDN access as well as DSL access :thumbup:


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

www.nissantechinfo.com


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

BRizzleSentra said:


> can anyone tell me how much a factory service manual for my 2002 sentra will run me? and where can i get it?


I got mine in CD form on Ebay. Paid $6.45 total for the manual. covers all sentra models 2000 to 2004. It's the same manual the Nissan Service Department uses to work on the cars.

here's the link:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7969691037&category=34223


----------



## Alti9 (Apr 13, 2005)

dmroberson said:


> I got mine in CD form on Ebay. Paid $6.45 total for the manual. covers all sentra models 2000 to 2004. It's the same manual the Nissan Service Department uses to work on the cars.
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7969691037&category=34223


How can that guy have a buy it now price of .50? Blank CDs cost that much, dont they?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

dmroberson said:


> I got mine in CD form on Ebay. Paid $6.45 total for the manual. covers all sentra models 2000 to 2004. It's the same manual the Nissan Service Department uses to work on the cars.
> 
> here's the link:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=7969691037&category=34223


sadly, that won't work.

The FSM has 3 different models for years 2000+. there's 2000-2001. 2002-2003, and 2004-2005 issues. Reason being as there are noticeable changes in the vehicles between issues.


----------

